
Object-Oriented Programming is Bad - Fr0styMatt88
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM1iUe6IofM
======
chillacy
The starting 2 minutes were so grandiose and sales-ey that I didn't bother
watching the rest, but the author does have a blogpost explaining his
viewpoints, which goes by a lot quicker than the video:

[https://medium.com/@brianwill/object-oriented-
programming-a-...](https://medium.com/@brianwill/object-oriented-programming-
a-personal-disaster-1b044c2383ab#.anbc7fk22)

------
koder2016
Knives are bad because they can cut your fingers... Don't get me started on
fire!

